# Ants!!!!! Grrrrrr!!!!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We have ants in our kitchen!








They showed up around the window above the sink a couple of days ago...we bought some Raid ant traps to try and nip it before they got too bad. I have been SO busy this week, that I don't think about calling the exterminator until I get home and it is too late. Last night, they looked MUCH better, and I thought maybe the traps were working.








WELL, I came home tonight and the area around my sink is covered.







It was too late to call the exterminator again, and they don't work on Saturdays anyway. I will have to wait until Monday to even call them.









I looked online for some home remedies, but I had very little if any of their suggestions around the house. I tried vinegar, I did have some of that left over from Easter egg coloring.







Hubby borrowed some ant spray, we'll see if that helps any. All the stores were closed here. (small town) So we can't even go get more product until tomorrow.

SO, my question, after all that long-winded babble...is ....

Do you all have any suggestions of what has worked for you?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i know there is a product for the yard called over and out...it is made with the same chemical as frontline so it is safe for ur pets. maybe treat the perimiter with that to kill them b4 they get inside? but i dont know


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 15 2005, 10:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had that problem a couple years ago. Ants were everywhere... I now have Terminix every 3 months and they spray outside only. They look for nests in the pine bark, etc. and I haven't had an ant since. Around here it is $75 for each visit but it is just 4 times a year. It really works and I like not having anything sprayed inside the house. Also, if I have any problems at all, they come right out at no extra charge. There was a wasps nest that I found and they were here within 15 minutes of my calling them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, we are on a quarterly contract with our pest control people, and they will come and spray in-between at no charge...but there is not an evening or weekend emergency number that I know of, and I don't know that tiny black ants in my kitchen would constitute and emergency call to them-although it would to me!









I was just talking to my sister, and although she is 3 states away, she is having the same problem-but hers is MUCH worse. She sounds like she has a mound/hill IN her kitchen. She got her spray people out there today. I could kick myself for forgetting to call mine-but it really slipped my mind until I got home every night. It has been a CRAZY week.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Combat Gold Ant Traps...Get them at Home Depot and put them every six inches along the "ant trails." Leave them down for a few days...you'll probably see more ants but that's ok. In about two to three days they'll be gone. We get ants every spring and these are the best thing out there. We have a pesticide service contract and the fellow that owns the company said these are the best to use for those little "sugar" ants. They are child and pet proof, although I wouldn't allow your pup to chew on one.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

As far as home remedies, I've always heard that if you put dishwashing soap in a spray bottle diluted equal parts with water and spray around their traveling paths, that will kill them. I don't know if that works or not, it's just something I've always heard for ants.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i heard using a white chalk and making a boarder. something like that. like ants cant cross white chalk.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We always use RAID House & Garden spray for inside and if there are some on the walls outside. When there is a mount outside in the grass we use something special for ants that we buy at Home Depot.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Baby powder...baby powder.









~Elegant


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Traci,I buy a product called TERRO,here you can buy it at the grocery store and I believe Ive gotton it at KMart or Walmart also. Let me tell you its the BEST thing I have EVER EVER found.It comes in a small bottle and the box has tabs that you put a few drops of the TERRO on.Set them in a couple spots by your sink. You will go back later and see a TON of ants eating it.You will notice in a day or two( the numbers get smaller every day),NO ANTS. If they come back another time ,just put the TERRO out.I keep it on hand all the time.It is the only thing I have ever found that gets rid of them.I cant rave enough about this stuff! But remember to check the tabs to see if they have eaten it all,if so just put some more of it on.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 15 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Yeah, we are on a quarterly contract with our pest control people, and they will come and spray in-between at no charge...but there is not an evening or weekend emergency number that I know of, and I don't know that tiny black ants in my kitchen would constitute and emergency call to them-although it would to me!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, that is awful that you have a contract and still have all those ants... I agree... sounds like an emergency to me!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh the ants here are just unstopable!







You do mean the sugar ants are the ones in your kitchen though right? They are proubly in the sink just becuase there is water in it but also make sure you keep all your food in the fridge or in something airtight (like i put cookies and bread in the microwave while i am not using it for storage).


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, this morning I don't see any crawling..maybe the combo of all our trials warded them off...what I DON'T get, is that they are coming in from the window that it actually in our carport-so they must be under the house.







We have a vent that goes under the house right there, so I may have the "bug-man" spray under there really well. We have some stuff for the yard to treat it for ants, fleas, etc. We just haven't put it out yet. Hopefully that will help future probs-but that won't get them off my cabinet right now. -_- 

They haven't made it up into my pantry area yet. My bread and stuff is in another cabinet across the kitchen. They shouldn't bother that. 

I am glad that others are/have had this problem. It sounds like maybe it is a problem everywhere as spring arrives. These are just the little sugar ants...and they are just around my window and sink-they haven't traveled off that area to the stove/dishwasher etc. It could be worse.  It COULD be roaches, spiders, or head lice...then I might have to burn my house down!










I read several of your home remedies online. The talcum powder line was on there...I actually never thought about them getting "worse" before they got better with the traps and bait.







Maybe that is what I was seeing last night when they were everywhere. The word had gotten out that about the yummy stuff in those traps.







Even if that was the case...YUCK! I can't stand just leaving them alone. :new_Eyecrazy: They drive me nuts.

Thanks for your tips. Hubby suggested I call the pest people in the office in the next town over. I know ours is closed on the weekend, but that one might be open, and they might send someone. Just gotta wait another hour or so.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I am at my wits end too with these stupid ants! They are in the same place, around my sink. I was wondering if they werent coming for dog food but none seem to be heading towards her bowls. We tried those ant trap things and they didnt do a thing. We used to have terminex come but I really wanted to avoid that too, if I could. I called my dad because he has a remedy he swears by. Its called Borax soap laundry booster or something, and he said to trail it around where they are coming. They supposedly eat it and trail it back to their nests and it kills them. I sprinkled it behind my sink and although at first I didnt think it was working because I'd still find one or two around. Now that I think about it, it took about 3 days, but I am at the second day no ants. 

I'm still not totally sold on it, but if I see another one I am going to try these remedies. I especially like the ones that nothing is able to get in the house. I am a freak when it comes to bugs


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 16 2005, 08:59 AM
> *I am glad that others are/have had this problem.  It sounds like maybe it is a problem everywhere as spring arrives.  These are just the little sugar ants...and they are just around my window and sink-they haven't traveled off that area to the stove/dishwasher etc.  It could be worse.   It COULD be roaches, spiders, or head lice...then I might have to burn my house down!
> 
> 
> ...










that made me giggle....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 16 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I am at my wits end too with these stupid ants!  They are in the same place, around my sink.  I was wondering if they werent coming for dog food but none seem to be heading towards her bowls.  We tried those ant trap things and they didnt do a thing.    We used to have terminex come but I really wanted to avoid that too, if I could.  I called my dad because he has a remedy he swears by.  Its called Borax soap laundry booster or something, and he said to trail it around where they are coming.  They supposedly eat it and trail it back to their nests and it kills them.  I sprinkled it behind my sink and although at first I didnt think it was working because I'd still find one or two around.  Now that I think about it, it took about 3 days, but I am at the second day no ants.
> 
> I'm still not totally sold on it, but if I see another one I am going to try these remedies.  I especially like the ones that nothing is able to get in the house.  I am a freak when it comes to bugs
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I saw the Borax remedy online too...you find it in the laundry section of stores like Walmart. 20 mule team Borax is what it is called I think. I may buy some to keep on hand too. I also may try some of the Terro stuff that Sheila mentioned.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Terro link
Traci,here is a link to the Terro,great stuff ALWAYS works ! Very cheap..I believe I pay under $2.00,and a bottle lasts forever.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

yuck, in our old house we got those baaaad in the kitchen







luckily we don't here; i guess cuz we live in a condo.

ANYWAYS. if you just wanna wipe them all out for a few hours, spray them all w/windex.. it works really well. more come eventually, but at least you have peace of mind for a little while.

i wish i could offer more help but i cant







good luck w/ the exterminator


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

#(@*%(#@ I am loooooosing!!!







So, we were at lowes last night and got some of this Terro stuff







It has borax in it, but the soap itself doesnt seem to be working, but I didnt put alot. Just curious if you have gotten anywhere Traci? 

I went to the site Sheila linked and this is interesting since I'm always worried about what if Phoebe would get into it somehow :

Question: 

I accidentally stepped on one of the ant traps. How toxic is this bait and will this exposure harm me? What if my cat or 
dog gets into the bait and eats some?

Answer:

TERRO® Liquid Ant Bait is a sweet food based product similar to pancake 
syrup combined with Borax. Borax is a mineral that is mined in the desert 
in California and is a common active ingredient that is used in soap 
products such as 20 Mule Team Borax. 

The product kills ants but will not harm people or pets. If you spill some 
on your skin there will be no reaction at all. Simply wash with warm water. 

Pets occasionally find the Terro and eat it. Our advice when this happens 
is to do nothing at all. The product is not toxic enough to cause a problem 
and the pet will be just fine.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 15 2005, 10:31 PM
> *As far as home remedies, I've always heard that if you put dishwashing soap in a spray bottle diluted equal parts with water and spray around their traveling paths, that will kill them.  I don't know if that works or not, it's just something I've always heard for ants.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53170*


[/QUOTE]

I agree with this home remedy. I don't have that much of a problem with ants where I live but when they visit me I just make sure there is nothing on my counters and that the sink is clean and make sure to clean the counter with soapy water and a clean cloth and there are gone.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I would keep the traps out of the reach of any animals. If it can poison a bug then it could probably make a dog or cat pretty sick. 

I just skimmed the other posts but I wanted to suggest boric acid powder (I am not sure if it was suggested). I got some at the $1 store and it helped with our ant problem that we had last year. We haven't had them since. I also bleached the counters and window sill (where they were coming in at) and then washed it with soap and water too. We also used ant traps from the $1 store but I don't think they ever went into them. I don't think they worked. I still have them out even though I know they are probably dead and don't work, it makes me feel better lol.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Try Sevin dust granules. You will have to keep the dogs off the grass until it dries but then it is safe for them.... We treat our yard w/ it for fleas and ants. So far no problems to date. Last year though it was attack of the killer ants!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Green Light is what we use. We follow the gang back to the mound and put it all around it and in the holes. Kills them right away and they don't come back. We have Fire Ants out here and they will kill a dog so we don't play around with them. Once they are dead we hose the area really well to dilute the poison and don't let the puppy out there.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

We have them at our house too. I called the exterminator & they sparayed-still have them. Put out Terro-still have them........haven't tried the baby powder.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 20 2005, 11:41 AM
> *#(@*%(#@  I am loooooosing!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
iI use the liquid TERRO and it has ALWAYS gotten rid of the ants.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Apr 16 2005, 12:14 AM
> *Traci,I buy a product called TERRO,here you can buy it at the grocery store and I believe Ive gotton it at KMart or Walmart also. Let me tell you its the BEST thing I have EVER EVER found.It comes in a small bottle and the box has tabs that you put a few drops of the TERRO on.Set them in a couple spots by your sink. You will go back later and see a TON of ants eating it.You will notice in a day or two( the numbers get smaller every day),NO ANTS. If they come back another time ,just put the TERRO out.I keep it on hand all the time.It is the only thing I have ever found that gets rid of them.I cant rave enough about this stuff! But remember to check the tabs to see if they have eaten it all,if so just put  some more of it on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53182*


[/QUOTE]

Terro is the best, but now they have one that is like a plactic box full of the liquid. You snip off one end and it faces down like a little ramp. So the ants can go in but no terro is really exposed. It is dangerous to humans and pets. There are 6 in a box and it is so much more convenient than putting the drops on cardboard, safer too. I put one under my stove and one on my kitchen windowsill.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 20 2005, 05:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iI use the liquid TERRO and it has ALWAYS gotten rid of the ants.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54634
[/B][/QUOTE]

The terro I bought is poisonous. Maybe it is a different kind.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine are gone. They were gone that night after hubby and I sprayed vinegar, ant spray, and kitchen cleaner all over where they were.







I don't know which worked-but they were gone instantly. I cleaned up some dead ones the next morning and never saw them again. It might have been a combo of all those AND the ant traps finally kicking in-but I was SO glad to see them disappear!
I feel for ya! Maybe just call the exterminator. That was my next option.







Good Luck!


----------

